# The Salford Film Festival-FREE TICKETS



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

Got this today - anyone fancy any of these films?  I've only seen naked on VHS so on't'big screen would be very good, especially as it's free!

prospective attendees anyone?




			
				from Throbbers Uni email said:
			
		

> Subject: The Salford Film Festival
> 
> To all film enthusiasts!
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks interesting - and always good to get free cinema tickets.  The only problem is where it is - last time I went to the quays it took me 2 hours to get home!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

kinnell fbm

why

pissed? or do you just mean to the new gaff?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2005)

The joys of First Bus across north Manc I'm afraid - stone cold sober.  I wouldn't mind so much if I was pissed


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

hmmm no fun

well, seeing as I live nearer to you than the cinema - you can have a lift


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> hmmm no fun
> 
> well, seeing as I live nearer to you than the cinema - you can have a lift



Whereabouts are you living these days?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 14, 2005)

He's a city centre toff, I'll have you know.....  

I missed the Salford festival, bugger. I really wanted to support that.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

nah,

have moved to the *c*o*unt*ry me old china, and it's full of 'em! 

Anyway, we all missed it - I was looking at houses and fucking forgot!


----------

